# ➡️ WASHINGTON (Reuters) - 2 ? committees in the U.S. Congress on Tuesday said they will revive efforts to pass long-stalled legislation



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...t-stalled-self-driving-car-bill-idUSKCN1UP2HV
The Alliance of Automobile Manufacturers, representing General Motors, Volkswagen AG (VOWG_p.DE), Toyota Motor Corp and others, praised the announcement.

https://electrek.co/2019/07/30/ford-defense-self-driving/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ford needs a TRANSMISSION DEVELOPER CONTRACTOR !

What the Globalists Want you to drive.
Below.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

The Tomato ? aka @iheartuber & @Thetomatoisajoke 
relocated to DC to push is agenda of No private car ownership.


----------

